# Maybe going to game stream at some point. Advice?



## Foxridley (Dec 17, 2022)

So, I have thought, at some point, that I might do some game streams on Twitch. It’s not a set decision yet, and I was going to wait to ask until I was more firmly decided (and had the proper hardware), but with the forum closing at the end of the month, I figured it’s kinda now or never.
I wouldn’t be a big streamer or anything, just an occasional game session like a randomized playthrough of Metroid Prime. One concern of mine I’ve heard of there being not raids, especially against furry streamers. Thing is, I’d thought I might use a basic PNG of my fursona there if I go for it. I wouldn’t want to show my actual face on camera, but not having anything there would be kinda lame.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 17, 2022)

Have something interesting to talk about while you play OR have some good commentary about what you are playing. People are coming to see YOU in the end and not the game. You may try something like a challenge or speed running, as a start.


----------

